# Hello All!



## maut9r (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi, just found this board and have really enjoyed everything I've read so far. Just a bit about myself. I'm 35 and have been infatuated with World War II history since I was quite young. My dad was born in 1930 so he passed down a lot of interest to me as I had three uncles in WWII, all of whom survived the war. 

Thank you all for adding to this board and I hope to learn alot and make some contributions in the future.

Matt


----------



## Heinz (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome mate from Oz.


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome Matt, I hope you enjoy our little escape from the present.


----------



## Bf109_g (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi there Matt and welcome


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey Matt welcome to the mad house...  enjoy your stay, mate!!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello Matt..... Welcome to the forum. Where to you hail from ?

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2008)

Hallo Matt,
Grettings from Poland.


----------



## Célérité (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Matt... and welcome


----------



## bombardierwicks (Apr 14, 2008)

I just found this site. WOW.....I had the great pleasure of going for a flight in a B17 g yesterday at the long beach airport in california where i live ...My father CAPT.E.B.WICKS was the bombardier for COL.ROBERT ALLYN in,the 775TH ..his plane THE"thunderbird" was flown my Mr TUCKER....I would love to know any info about my Dads crew . AND,all of the men in the 463 group please let me know any information you may have...Thank You, Charles Wicks son, of CAPT E.B.WICKS BOMBARDIER


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome to both of you.


----------



## maut9r (Apr 14, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Hello Matt..... Welcome to the forum. Where to you hail from ?
> 
> Charles



Charles,

I'm from western Illinois, been around here most of my life. Except for a year and a half stint in Regina Saskatchewan (eh!) right after I graduated college.

So far I've really enjoyed this board, I have not killed a thread yet, which seems to happen all the time on the boards of my other interests!

Matt


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Alright fellas....


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Good2Go (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Chocks Away and all that stuff.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 18, 2008)

Welcome all to the forum!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Apr 22, 2008)

g'day from sunny Australia home of the Boomerang


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome Matt and Bombardier! If you keep respect for others on the forum and don't post spam, there's no reason why you should kill a thread here.


----------



## damiaes (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello Matt


----------

